# Up down up and now down for about a month



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

When we first got him they were almost fully up by 2 months old. Around 3 months they started doing one ear up and other the down and at about 3 1/2 months they have been down ever since. please say there is hope. should i start tapping around 7 months if they are not back up by then. Alot of baby teeth.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes. There is hope. In fact it's perfectly normal. We had one ear up and down until 4 months when they both flopped to the side. 

I would tape around 5 1/2- 6 months though if they're both still down.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yes there is hope!!! i just went through the whole worry thing, only once did both ears go up at the same time and only for about 10 minutes, but around 3 months, one up ,one down, some days both down.....but now for the last five days both are up!!! He was 4months on the 15th. How old is your guy? I was always worrying because our 4 yr old GSD played rough with him, thought for sure they wouldn't go up, got the nasal strips, glue, moleskin etc...just in case, now i won't need any of it! Good luck and its hard to hear but be patient! BTW I did feel a tsp of yogurt twice a day, not sure if it made a difference but it doesn't hurt


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

he is 4 months and 19 days. *we have another dog and sometimes they do wrestle. should i stop this for the sake of his ears?* i give him calcium vitamens and yesterday i bought some dry milk and put a teaspoon of it on his food. i hope all this helps. nose strips and glue is next.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

He should NOT be getting calcium.

Puppy should be very lean (heavier puppy ears take longer) just as a normal course. Ears will go up and down when teething.
Give a marrow bone to help with the pain, expedite the teething process and build up the muscles in the jaw.


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

Relax if there going up and down, then you know they can go up. Play games with the dog whistle and do the wolf howl. Hide around a corner and do it and you will see the dog trying to find the
location ,head tilt and ears up.Its cute and teaches that they can hear better when ears are up. best


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

if you keep giving calcium supplements, you could have worse things to worry about than his ears. you mentioned in another thread that your vet recommended the calcium tablets. do you know why?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

do you have any pictures?


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

she recommended the vitamens saying that they would help in aiding his ears to go back up.


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)

i will take some pictures this weekend and post


----------



## arsslt (Jan 18, 2009)




----------

